# Breath controller options?



## IFM (Dec 1, 2015)

Whats out there these days? I've always wanted to get one yet all I find are expensive old Yamaha units. 
Chris


----------



## tack (Dec 1, 2015)

One word: TEControl.


----------



## IFM (Dec 1, 2015)

tack said:


> One word: TEControl.


Perfect!


----------



## IFM (Dec 2, 2015)

Ordered with the headset. I think this is going to be a huge help in getting realism.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 2, 2015)

I am definitely buying a Tec Breath Controller. The Mike Verta review on youtube sold it to me. More toys...


----------



## wbacer (Dec 2, 2015)

The TEControl with breath and bite control is the one to get. You can control two different cc's with it. Excellent with winds and brass. For example, you can control volume with breath and vibrato with lip pressure. Really works well and easy to set up.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 2, 2015)

Now that's something I'd like to try.
Can the CCs have offests.? I.E. poitive value for a rising cutoff freq. While lip squeezing a negative value for lowering Decay values on an EG...
I aleady do this using an Expression pedal.
This would allow to use expression for other simultaneous CCs.


----------



## rdieters (Dec 5, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Now that's something I'd like to try.
> Can the CCs have offests.? I.E. poitive value for a rising cutoff freq. While lip squeezing a negative value for lowering Decay values on an EG...
> I aleady do this using an Expression pedal.
> This would allow to use expression for other simultaneous CCs.



I have one and using the curve setup gives you total control. You can start from a non-zero value and even set it up with a negative slope, i.e. CC goes down as you blow. The settings can be stored in the BC and work even if the software utility isn't running, which is very convenient.


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 6, 2015)

I also of the TeControl breath controller and love it! Have used it successfully on multiple albums already. I have the old version without the bite but still great!


----------



## chrysshawk (Dec 7, 2015)

I use the TEControl bite+breath on all CC based instruments, can only say positive things about it. In fact, probably the only controller gadget I've ever bought and actually use. In fact, it quickly replaced most other controllers I have.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 7, 2015)

a question regarding sanitation: how do you keep it clean from saliva residues?
Is there a sanitation instruction delivered with the product ( like any wind instrument it needs cleaning I guess?)


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 7, 2015)

Ain't that the truth.
My FOH won't clean the vocal Mic's anymore as they're covered with orange pulp from Tequila Sunrises.
I use little brushes that clean ear wax from IEMs.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 7, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> .......orange pulp from Tequila Sunrises.


----------



## chrysshawk (Dec 9, 2015)

I typically dip mine in the glass of whiskey I use as its stand.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2015)

Dude what a great disinfectant.
Since its going to be in your mouth why not cure it a little.


----------

